# BLM Confrontation



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh say can you see?

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/04/13/federal-agency-pulls-back-in-nevada-ranch-standoff-but-legal-fight-remains/?intcmp=latestnews

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/12/nevada-cattle-roundup_n_5139914.html

Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been following it a little bit. From what I've seen there is a clear case of 4th amendment violation and when the hell did we start arming reg agencies? Used to be any fed agency came to "visit" they'd bring the local sheriff.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

10th amendment as well. I can see his point as far as the grazing fees. The land is owned by the State of Nevada. Therefore the fees would goto Nevada not BLM a reg agency that cannot own real property. He should have still remained current with the State of Nevada however.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The sheriff is top law enforcement agent in his jurisdiction regardless of level of government.


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Between the liberal media and our trustworthy federal government, the public is once again being mislead on this matter.

C'mon--- 20 years of no lease payments and the feds are just getting around to doing something with Bundy--- yeah, right.

Its a sad state of affairs when the beast has become so powerful, that it can sent Barney out in force to stampede cattle in 100 degree heat with helicopters, and bring its iron fist (Stalin tactics) down on folks, to make a show of who's the biggest dog on the block.

Too many unanswered questions--- too many red flags.

Don't piss down my back and tell me its rain'in.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I heard this on talk radio, the load of crap about them wanting to avoid violence that is. If they truly wanted to avoid violence they wouldn't have showed up fully armed.

What they really wanted was to avoid the bad publicity of another Waco or Ruby Ridge.

This is nothing more than testing how many more constitutional rights they can strip.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been following this. There is a lot of home shot footage showing what most modern media will not show.

http://www.teaparty.org/blm-feds-assault-protesters-first-amendment-area-taken-39222/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=social

From what I have read, the BLM claimed the land. It was not originally part of their domain. A lot of speculation is goin on. Most seems to tie the present administration with pawning federal lands to the Chinese. The part in question seems to be where the Chinese are planning to build a large solar facility on the property.

All the other ranchers in the area have been processed out for some time. BLM has only recently claimed rights to the land.

The tortoise excuse used to move them has two pitfalls. One, the solar facility is doing more damage to the natural environment than the cattle ever could. Two, the tortoise was under order to be eradicated just a few years ago. I have read they were introduced, not native, and were themselves causing a negative environmental impact. Either way it was a lame excuse and has been withdrawn.

If my wife had been attacked from behind and thrown to the ground like this lady:

http://www.westernjournalism.com/ranchers-sister-tackled-blm-agent-standoff/

then you would be reading my obituary right now.

Put a punk thug in a uniform and give him a gun and this is what happens.

Cattlemen were promised grazing rights over a hundred years ago as incentive to develop the near barren lands.

A lot of accusations out there about Dirty Harry Reid being the moving force behind the shenanigans being played in all this.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I know the conspiracy theorist are playing with this. I also have learned where there is smoke, there may be fire, or just a smoke bomb.

I heard rumors early on that some of the protesters heard a foreign language being spoken, one they did not recognize. Is it really possible that we have foreign soldiers hired to do the dirty work for the federal government? Is it possible that our American soldiers would not stand for what was being done and muscle was brought in? Guess time will tell.

http://www.dcclothesline.com/2014/04/12/nevada-standoff-harry-reid-russian-soldiers-chinese-businessmen-euthanized-turtles/

I have learned that the tortoise is native to the area and has been "managed" by the feds as a source of income for some time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

According to this report, the real driving force behind this BLM confrontation is environmentalist.....but who knows.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/blm_to_pursue_effort_to_end_dispute_with_rancher_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> According to this report, the real driving force behind this BLM confrontation is environmentalist.....but who knows.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/blm_to_pursue_effort_to_end_dispute_with_rancher_NAA_Associated_Press/


That is a logical point of view Mike.

The tortious deal does not hold water. The BLM until recent years had been killing them. I looked at the BLM website and the tortious angle has been removed. The 5 billion dollar solar facility planned for the area would harm more habitat than the cattle.

I was reading on another discussion about all this and the Bundy family legally bought the water and grazing rights back in the day. The BLM has decided the deal made 100 years ago is invalid.

There is also question as to who owns the land, Nevada or the Feds.

There are reports that BLM has recently been given/taken control over all state public lands. I hope this is not true.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I saw some of the terrain on various vids I have seen. How many acres does each animal require in an environment like this?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

35+ acres per head in many areas of similar environs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know much about Range Grazing or the BLM to comment much at all but I did get an email from Beef Daily this morning with a bit of info. on the situation. I guess it's tough for me to understand this type of grazing because everyone I know has to take care of their own grazing land. I will say I hope it doesn't get ugly between Bundy and the Gov't but I fear that it will.

*The Glenn Beck interview with Bundy: *http://www.glennbeck.com/2014/04/14/nevada-rancher-i-did-not-graze-my-cattle-on-united-states-property/

*BLM Vs. Nevada Rancher Bundy*

*http://beefmagazine.com/blog/blm-vs-nevada-rancher-bundy-what-real-story?NL=BEEF-02&Issue=BEEF-02_20140415_BEEF-02_765&[email protected]&YM_MID=1460321&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1*

*THE SAGA OF BUNDY RANCH--FEDERAL POWER, RULE OF LAW AND AVERTING POTENTIAL BLOODSHED *http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2014/04/12/The-Saga-of-Bundy-Ranch


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Federal wanton destruction.

Regards, Mike

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/04/16/feds-accused-leaving-trail-wreckage-after-nevada-ranch-standoff/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl2|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D465648


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

More from Beef Magazine:

Nevada Standoff Grows From Grazing Fees To Much More

http://beefmagazine.com/blog/nevada-standoff-grows-grazing-fees-much-more?NL=BEEF-02&Issue=BEEF-02_20140416_BEEF-02_563&[email protected]&YM_MID=1460926&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1


----------

